# crazy a$$ bike video



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

i couldnt stop laughing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeIwl629_Yg&feature=related


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

Ouch!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol:  I've seen a lot of those clips before, oddly enough on one of Glen Plake's shows on RSN while staying at the Golden Lion by Sugarbush.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 17, 2009)

That, my friends, is why I don't do drops. Yeah, I know most of what's in that video is big stuff, but just goes to show that one small issue or miscalculation can lead to something serious, even with a highly skilled rider who's done the stunt many times. 

John


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

Jisch said:


> That, my friends, is why I don't do drops. Yeah, I know most of what's in that video is big stuff, but just goes to show that one small issue or miscalculation can lead to something serious, even with a highly skilled rider who's done the stunt many times.
> 
> John



You've put a lot more thought into it than I have.  I don't do drops because I'm a wuss.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 17, 2009)

No, its just a lot more thought into EXPLAINING why I'm a wuss :-D

John


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

I love the second to the last one where the guy in the green loses a shoe! :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I love the second to the last one where the guy in the green loses a shoe! :lol:



You can hear the announcer say something like "what the hell...."

he goes over the first thing, disappears and then comes flying back into view all twisted and upside down.

its freakin great i tell ya!


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> its freakin great i tell ya!



I'm going to be nervous riding with you this season.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 17, 2009)

Jisch said:


> No, its just a lot more thought into EXPLAINING why I'm a wuss :-D
> 
> John



Yeah I'm in this camp.  While I do like the occasional drop, these guys are just fing crazy!


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the guy who tried the double back flip and hits the ground just after he starts his second rotation.


----------



## JD (Feb 19, 2009)

There is nothing funny about any of those.  That is some dangerous shit, all those DHers are riding way out of control.   If we saw wrecks like that on the hill while skiing, we hopefully would be concerned, not amused.  Furthermore, If I saw anyone laughing after a wreck like any of those, I would prolly have words with that person.  my $.02.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2009)

whoa there.  i dont think anyone would laugh at a wreck like that in person.  this was posted on youtube as entertainment.  its nothing short of that.  like any blooper reel you see on tv.


----------



## JD (Feb 19, 2009)

It was posted on youtube sure enough, but laughing at those folks is like laughing at car wrecks.  There are videos on youtube of near drownings and other very serious situations.  I agree it is human nature to "rubberneck", but posting that as "funny" is in some pretty poor taste.  Just my opinion here.  I've seen and been involved in some pretty heinous wrecks and injuries on bikes....not a damn thing funny about it..sorry if I seem too agro, but c'mon...those people are getting seriously Fed up in some of those crashes...what if it was your kid?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> whoa there.  i dont think anyone would laugh at a wreck like that in person.  this was posted on youtube as entertainment.  its nothing short of that.  like any blooper reel you see on tv.



Exactly, I would never laugh at someone who wrecked like that in person, well maybe once I saw they were alright.   I don't believe anyone was seriously injured in any of those crashes.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2009)

JD said:


> It was posted on youtube sure enough, but laughing at those folks is like laughing at car wrecks.  There are videos on youtube of near drownings and other very serious situations.  I agree it is human nature to "rubberneck", but posting that as "funny" is in some pretty poor taste.  Just my opinion here.  I've seen and been involved in some pretty heinous wrecks and injuries on bikes....not a damn thing funny about it..sorry if I seem too agro, but c'mon...those people are getting seriously Fed up in some of those crashes...what if it was your kid?




i guess we're just looking at it from two completely different angles.

to take your point of view, would i laugh at the wreck of Jeremy Lusk?  god no, but the outcome was a terrible tragedy.  I'm just assuming that since this was posted by the hillbillies guys, which apparently is an MTV show, that the riders involved came out ok.

sorry to offend.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I love the second to the last one where the guy in the green loses a shoe! :lol:



So that's what that was!  I watched it like five times and couldn't figure out what flew off!


----------



## RENO (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious! :lol: 
I did like the shoe flying off! That was extra funny! :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

This vid isn't crazy.  But the opening trick he pulls off is sick.  Its a progression so wait for it...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> This vid isn't crazy.  But the opening trick he pulls off is sick.  Its a progression so wait for it...



Welcome to last week...:roll:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/54285-bike-porn.html


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to last week...:roll:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/54285-bike-porn.html



Last week was a good one.


----------

